# Formater un Macbook air



## carton99 (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'imagine que cette question est déjà posé des milliers de fois mais les réponses que j'ai trouvé ne répondent absolument pas à mes questions.

Voila j'ai un MacBook pro que je revend pour acheter un MacBook air Mid2011 d'occasion.

Du coup je me demande comment formater ce Macbook air sans lecteur Cd.
Voici mes questions:
Es-ce que un MacBook air est vendu avec un cd d&#8217;installation ? (non!!)
Es-ce que un MacBook air est vendu avec une clée USB d&#8217;installation ?
Es que une partie du ssd contient le disque d&#8217;installation afin d'en faire une copie sur clée USB? Si oui et si cette partie est effacé comment faire?

Si non,
Comment es que l'ont fait une réinstallation du système sans pirater sur le net l'iso d&#8217;installation?

PS: Pas question d'utiliser un lecteur CD externe.
PS2: Peut être que pour une fois il ont décidé de faire simple avec un logiciel interne qui permet de crée une installation de l'OS bootable sur clée USB. (Je rêve)

Merci

carton99


----------



## esimport (12 Décembre 2012)

le macbook air est normalement livré avec Lion, qui possède une partition "recovery"
il suffit de démarrer le macbook en appuyant sur la touche ALT, et de choisir la partition de redémarrage

si cela ne fonctionne pas, il existe plusieurs autres solutions:
-lecteur CD externe (pourquoi évacues-tu cette solution ?)
-installation à distance via WIFI
-installation de LION à partir d'un disque externe USB


----------



## carton99 (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai finit par avoir l'idée de regarder un unboxin et a un moment on voit que le MacBook air est vendu avec une clé USB de réinstallation. Très bonne initiative d'Apple.

voir: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmHEoUqhylo

Le mystère est résolu.


----------

